# Weirdest Pokemon



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 1, 2008)

Whether it's looks, type, or whatever, what do you think is the wierdest pokemon?  I'd say it's either Dunsparce or Garchomp.  Dunsparce looks completely random, and why does he have wings if he's a ground snake?  Also, I don't get how Garchomp, who's obviously a hammerhead shark, ended up having absolutely nothing to do with water.  I also think it's a little strange that Gligar and Gliscor are Ground/Flying type when Ground and Flying are complete opposites.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 1, 2008)

Shuckle. It looks like a clay model of a turtle done by a three year old. It's also one of my favorites. XD


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2008)

Purugly. How the hell can a cute little Glameow become... _THAT_?


----------



## Mercury (Jul 1, 2008)

Bellossom. How does something like Gloom evolve into Bellossom? It's the same size for one thing!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2008)

Female Mr Mime and Alakazam (the mustache).


----------



## Darksong (Jul 1, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Female Mr Mime and Alakazam (the mustache).


Don't forget female Kricketune.
I think the weirdest Pokemon is Gabite. What is it supposed to be anyway? o_O


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

Banette. It has a zipper for a mouth.
Seriously, a freaking ZIPPER?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 3, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Banette. It has a zipper for a mouth.
> Seriously, a freaking ZIPPER?


It _is_ meant to be a doll.


----------



## Flora (Jul 3, 2008)

I do have to admit that when I first saw Garchomp, it looked like a Sceptile/Sharpedo splice. O_O


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought Garchomp was a Water type until I looked it up...

Ditto is weird, but cool at the same time. After all, it can turn into the Pokemon god...


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 3, 2008)

Forretress. Just look at it! Its a ball...thing...with eyes. There are too many pokemon like that.


----------



## Diz (Jul 4, 2008)

Staryu and Starmie. I mean, how weird can you get? No eyes or mouth or ears. how does it know what it's trainer want it to do?


----------



## Erika (Jul 4, 2008)

Mercury said:


> Bellossom. How does something like Gloom evolve into Bellossom? It's the same size for one thing!


<.< Bellossom is not weird. Bellossom is beautiful. Besides, it's simple. Sun Stone does wonders. It's the stone with the power of the *SUN*. XD;; Nothing everything needs to be turned into something huge and gross. Like Slaking. >.> Darn thing picks its nose. 


ANYWAYS, weirdest Pokemon is Arceus, I pictured God to be a lot more attractive. XD;


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 4, 2008)

> It's the stone with the power of the SUN. XD;;


Sunny D joke!

Hm...time to check my poke archives...Ah yes, Crobat. Just play Pokemon Stadium 2 with him. Look at the teeth. Yeah...pretty wierd. NO! The wierdest pokemon ever has to be Ludicolo...I despise that pokemon, if only for the reason Mirror B. used them. M.B. himself is awesome, but those things...


----------



## Flora (Jul 5, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> Sunny D joke!
> 
> Hm...time to check my poke archives...Ah yes, Crobat. Just play Pokemon Stadium 2 with him. Look at the teeth. Yeah...pretty wierd. NO! The wierdest pokemon ever has to be Ludicolo...I despise that pokemon, if only for the reason Mirror B. used them. M.B. himself is awesome, but those things...


THE DANCING LUDICOLOS...


----------



## PichuK (Jul 5, 2008)

Come on! You didn't like watching his Ludicolos dance with the music?


----------



## Iveechan (Jul 5, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Female Mr Mime and Alakazam (the mustache).


Mr. Mime's original name is gender nuetral, and I had a female dog with a beard/mustache (maltese).  Oh boy, but first new post here is a gender topic...

Ontopic:  Evolution-wise, Shedinja and Burmy are weird, not to mention Wurple whose evolution is the most unpredictable.  Lol bugs.  A lot of Pokemon look weird appearance-wise, but Deoxys seems one of the strangest to me.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 5, 2008)

Plusle and Minun are weird in that they're so utterly pointless. Whose idea was it to modify Pikachu a little bit and make two nearly identical new Pokemon?

Also; the Magnemite line.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 5, 2008)

Wobbuffet.
What is it supposed to be?
How do they prevent you from escaping?
Why does it always have that same expression on it's face?
They're still a good Pokemon though

I find it stange how Voltorb and Deoxys got mutated and became Pokemon; why not an ordinary animal? Why not a super powerful Pokeball/space virus?


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 6, 2008)

PichuK said:


> Come on! You didn't like watching his Ludicolos dance with the music?


That was the best part of the game! XD

Anyways, I was just thinking, why can Eevee turn into 7 different pokemon, and yet its movepool sucks no matter which one it turns into?


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 6, 2008)

Jynx peoples. Come on it is weird...


----------



## CJBlazer (Nov 28, 2011)

The wierdest Pokemon of all is (umm, what was that plasmathing called that turned into refrigerators and stuff). He was pretty weird.


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Dec 1, 2011)

I find Sigilyph, Salamence, and Gastrodon to all be very weird-looking.


----------



## Dar (Dec 1, 2011)

Sabeleye. I dont know why, it just does.


----------



## Ever (Dec 1, 2011)

CJBlazer said:


> The wierdest Pokemon of all is (umm, what was that plasmathing called that turned into refrigerators and stuff). He was pretty weird.


Rotom.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 1, 2011)

_stop bumping ancient threads_


----------

